# fever coat yes?



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i was pm'd this and i do think this is FC looks very clear to me,whats your opinion?

british blue silver back | Doncaster, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh very definitely yes. Reported as selling kittens for what they are not - rare.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Oh very definitely yes. Reported as selling kittens for what they are not - rare.


Great stuff ill do same now.Honestly silver backs  new owners will have a shock when cat gets its 1st mault (sp)


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Reading the whole advert makes me :mad2:

Can keep for Christmas present? Have own courier? *shudders* those poor kittens and mummy cat


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BlueBeagle said:


> Reading the whole advert makes me :mad2:
> 
> Can keep for Christmas present? Have own courier? *shudders* those poor kittens and mummy cat


And poor mum cat what her health must have been like through the pregnancy.Born on a farm with the looks.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i thought i better check with you before reporting it, i did think Fever coat,  _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Agree FC, will also report ad if still there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i thought i better check with you before reporting it, i did think Fever coat,  _


Well spotted anyhow cm..especially not been a breeder,you have picked up some valuable learning obviously.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There isn't any such breed as a 'British short haired chinchilla', and 'curriers' (sic) are a common form of scam.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> There isn't any such breed as a 'British short haired chinchilla', and 'curriers' (sic) are a common form of scam.


i would imagine they have googled colours and found chinchilla colour and tried it on.

And why is my spell checker telling me the word (colour) is wrong..strange.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

so as im bored and cant be botherd to do housework, shall i email for photo's of parents.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> so as im bored and cant be botherd to do housework, shall i email for photo's of parents.


Cant believe you are bord with everything you have going on lol kittens,a newbie kitten,poor girlie..wonder woman.

...go on then


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like it's not using UK English.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sounds like it's not using UK English.


Ah right hmm will have to look into changing that..thankyou.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It could be your PC or it could be the application doing the spell checking, whatever that is. Check your PC first through the Control Panel, then check the application.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> It could be your PC or it could be the application doing the spell checking, whatever that is. Check your PC first through the Control Panel, then check the application.


right ok will try and check that.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely agreeing with the fever coat.
And that wlbsh's spell check is probably in US English.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Definitely agreeing with the fever coat.
> And that wlbsh's spell check is probably in US English.


lolol i dont know how its happened.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, did have afew things to do but now emailed asking for parents photo's if they have them. will be back if i get a reply so we can see these rare breeds.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

God they are dead rare arnt they .... 450 Are they having a laugh ... Am in the right mood to email them ... Maybe I shouldn't lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Go on... you know you want to, i have emailed, cant wait to see photo's of rare cats.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Just to let you know we have disabled this advert on Pets4Homes.co.uk and emailed the advertiser. Thanks.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Great news ... Many thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

petforum said:


> Just to let you know we have disabled this advert on Pets4Homes.co.uk and emailed the advertiser. Thanks.


Thats great much appreciated.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just to add, the fever coat may not necessarily be down to the health of the mother. The litter I had which were born with silvered coats were from a completely normal pregnancy and healthy mum throughout.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Advert has been taken down - got an email for Pets4homes.

EDIT: oops should look before I post.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

spid said:


> Advert has been taken down - got an email for Pets4homes.
> 
> EDIT: oops should look before I post.


So why can I still see it and the contact info for the seller, even though I've cleared my cache etc??

Poor little things. Ridiculously cute, but such a sad advert


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

The kittens look like sweeties (mind you, don't they all?), but can anyone enlighten me as to what fever coat is?
Thanks!
PS - who 'couriers' kittens to a new home?!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

muffin789 said:


> So why can I still see it and the contact info for the seller, even though I've cleared my cache etc??


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

For me it says This advert is not currently open and therefore the contact details have been removed


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I can still see the ad, but the contact details have been taken down and the advert is "not currently open."

EDIT Whoops, snap Spid. Posted together!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

just got this back,

can you expand on this ,as the mother and farther are in good health , the kittens were born this way and are so strong and healthy and are much bigger at 3 weeks then other kittens i have had from her before , i think the coat comes from the chinchilla markings of the dad against the mothers solid blue coat 


Has anyone got a good link for fc?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just to add, the fever coat may not necessarily be down to the health of the mother. The litter I had which were born with silvered coats were from a completely normal pregnancy and healthy mum throughout.


interesting i always thought that either mum or kittens were ill or stressed at some point in the pregnancy for fc to be apparent.

Northen darkness had a fab link once but i lost it.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

^What little I know of fever coats indicates that it can be caused by even a very mild infection of the mother during pregnancy, mild enough to go unnoticed until the kittens are born with fever coats. (I asked a vet about this once and that's what she told me, she had seen it many times. Mentioned gingivitis as one of the common reasons, she was into dental stuff.)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> ^What little I know of fever coats indicates that it can be caused by even a very mild infection of the mother during pregnancy, mild enough to go unnoticed until the kittens are born with fever coats. (I asked a vet about this once and that's what she told me, she had seen it many times. Mentioned gingivitis as one of the common reasons, she was into dental stuff.)


That is interesting thankyou for that info every little helps.

As iv never done anything with chinchilla colour what is going to be the outcome of a chin colour x blue mating,doesnt chinchilla have silver in it?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> That is interesting thankyou for that info every little helps.
> 
> As iv never done anything with chinchilla colour what is going to be the outcome of a chin colour x blue mating,doesnt chinchilla have silver in it?


Chinchilla is the 'palest' silver you can get, it has the least amount of colour in the hair shafts. It's paler than shaded silver.
From Chinchilla x blue you can get different kind of silvers, but those depend on what the parents are carrying. If the chinchilla carries non-agouti, you can get solid colours or smoke, most likely I'd say the outcome would be brown tabbies, silver tabbies or blue tabbies if the chinchilla carries dilution. It would be quite unlikely to get a chinchilla kitten from such mating. It's possible, but very unlikely. (Chinchilla is agouti, it will easily start showing patterns if mated to something other than another chinchilla or shaded).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Chinchilla is the 'palest' silver you can get, it has the least amount of colour in the hair shafts. It's paler than shaded silver.
> From Chinchilla x blue you can get different kind of silvers, but those depend on what the parents are carrying. If the chinchilla carries non-agouti, you can get solid colours or smoke, most likely I'd say the outcome would be brown tabbies, silver tabbies or blue tabbies if the chinchilla carries dilution. It would be quite unlikely to get a chinchilla kitten from such mating. It's possible, but very unlikely. (Chinchilla is agouti, it will easily start showing patterns if mated to something other than another chinchilla or shaded).


right ok them kittens dont look chinchilla do they? They look classic fc to me they dont look blue tabby either.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> right ok them kittens dont look chinchilla do they? They look classic fc to me they dont look blue tabby either.


No, to me they didn't look like silvers at all. Just regular blacks and blue with fc.

*Edit* Is that normal to use hay stacks as a background for kitten pics? The first thing it made me think was that they were born in a barn.... (as they're clearly not professional photos which would explain the background a bit).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought they might be smoke with too much smoke, and one black, one blue.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I thought they might be smoke with too much smoke, and one black, one blue.


Faces would be different for smoke - and the smoke isn't limited to the back but is all over. Often can see ghost markings on high smoke - Bomber still has them on her face.

It's classic fever coat as far as I can see.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Was thinking that with some breeds in smoke you can't see it on the face but the coat on the body is often paler. With Asians & Orientals a good smoke looks like a self cat until it moves.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another question,is chinchilla the same colour as black tipped? When i was googling chinchilla coloured cats they look alot like the tipped to me.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, a Chincilla is a black tipped Persian. You can get the same colour genetics in BSH but they all call it tipped. 

Actually the breeds seem horribly complicated in Persians - if you look in an all breeds show you will find an Open class for a Chincilla (e.g. black tipped) and couple more for Persians with tipped in the description, one for dilutes and one for dominant colours. 

I have a feeling you get the same colour genetics in other breeds as well but they don't have their own Open class so are not obvious in a schedule.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes, a Chincilla is a black tipped Persian. You can get the same colour genetics in BSH but they all call it tipped.
> 
> Actually the breeds seem horribly complicated in Persians - if you look in an all breeds show you will find an Open class for a Chincilla (e.g. black tipped) and couple more for Persians with tipped in the description, one for dilutes and one for dominant colours.
> 
> I have a feeling you get the same colour genetics in other breeds as well but they don't have their own Open class so are not obvious in a schedule.


Wow yes sounds very complicated that OS. I would like to see the dad to these kittens then to see what they mean as they said a chin bsh i think someone said.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I just got this back from the seller of the kittens.

hi just had them to the vets (name removed )at vets4pets told him what you said , he found them to be healthy no illness in them at all he loves the colour markings he said the blue comes from my brit blue mother while the silver tipping is from my chinchilla boy ,has found no sign of infection at all in his professional opinion it is not fever coat . but thanks for your concern


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

and it gets better next reply from the seller of the kittens,

gogggle imige chinchilla bsh there are plenty of images i would be happy to put you proffecional oppinion to the vet could you tell me you qualification /profession is 
as he is adornment about his professional opinion thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

BSH, either ive had too much to drink or your posts are strange, are you using another setting again.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> BSH, either ive had too much to drink or your posts are strange, are you using another setting again.


lol that is the emails iv got from said person,do you get them now?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It was:


> 'British short haired chinchilla'


Guess that could mean a tipped BSH, or BSH x Chincilla or even a sh from Chincilla x Exotic.

Edit: You can still see the advert:



> British Blue Silver Back
> ...
> super rare breeding of a British short haired blue with British short haired chinchilla


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> It was:
> 
> Guess that could mean a tipped BSH, or BSH x Chincilla or even a sh from Chincilla x Exotic.
> 
> Edit: You can still see the advert:


yeah i gather they mean a tipped.Iv not put no words in their mouth in regards to that though,see what they say next.

Iv asked to see a pic of dad next to that hay.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> and it gets better next reply from the seller of the kittens,
> 
> gogggle imige chinchilla bsh there are plenty of images i would be happy to put you proffecional oppinion to the vet could you tell me you qualification /profession is
> as he is adornment about his professional opinion thanks


Gosh, so much in that. So, her vet is a geneticist? Another vet thinking he knows everything because he's a vet? And he's "adornment", is he? Does she perhaps mean "adamant"?

Are you going to let the cat out of the bag (pardon the pun) and tell her that you're a breeder, so might now just a skosh more about genetics than the vet? I would say she might suspect, but I'm not convinced she's sharp enough for that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Gosh, so much in that. So, her vet is a geneticist? Another vet thinking he knows everything because he's a vet? And he's "adornment", is he? Does she perhaps mean "adamant"?
> 
> Are you going to let the cat out of the bag (pardon the pun) and tell her that you're a breeder, so might now just a skosh more about genetics than the vet? I would say she might suspect, but I'm not convinced she's sharp enough for that.


 Yes iv told her vets dont know alot regarding genetics as they dont need to learn it,i did mention i was a breeder of bsh's and brits dont come in chinchilla i said its called something completely different.As i dont want them been able to go making a new advert saying 'bsh kittens mum bsh blue x black tipped etc.

Iv not had another reply since i asked for a piccy of dad next to that hay mind.

Ah well i should really be getting on with packing for my lil trip away


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Over here we don't have the term 'tipped' at all. We have chinchilla and shaded (for BSHs and Persians). Fifé is about to combine chinchilla & shaded under one code (they still have their own, chinchilla is 12 and shaded is 11). Sometimes it can be hard to tell these two patterns apart from eachother, but there should be a clear difference (show wise at least).

The kitten seller is also mentioning that the coats have silver tipping, that doesn't happen with chinchilla or shaded, they have black (or other main colour) hair tips.

I'd love to see a pic of the dad..

Here's a crappy pic of a 2 week old black smoke BSH kitten's face, she's not the best example as she should be a bit darker, but clearly is different from the kittens in the add:








Here's self black:









And here's a 2-3 week old shaded silver kitten's face (which is darker than chinchilla would be)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. Lovely as my own kittens are, I still think BSH have the cutest babies!

Very informative on the colour front as well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx for that ND and there is a very obvious difference between the smoke and a fc kitten,those pics are adorable.

I wasnt aware they arnt tipped where you are these people live 20 mins from me.

yes would be great to see a pic of dad i dont think we will get it .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chincilla = tipped. Same thing, different names.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Over here we don't have the term 'tipped' at all. We have chinchilla and shaded (for BSHs and Persians). Fifé is about to combine chinchilla & shaded under one code (they still have their own, chinchilla is 12 and shaded is 11). Sometimes it can be hard to tell these two patterns apart from eachother, but there should be a clear difference (show wise at least).
> 
> The kitten seller is also mentioning that the coats have silver tipping, that doesn't happen with chinchilla or shaded, they have black (or other main colour) hair tips.
> 
> ...


That's exact;y what I meant - but I didn't have the photos - thank you for putting those on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I havent received any emails.
Wow beautiful kittens.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> chincilla = tipped. Same thing, different names.


And shaded is 'tipped' too? No difference between chinchilla and shaded in UK?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Depends on the breed - yes a difference in Selkirks.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> And shaded is 'tipped' too? No difference between chinchilla and shaded in UK?


There is in Persians.

BSH have tipped (any colour), golden tipped, not sure it has shaded.

A shaded Asian is also known as a Burmilla (they started with an 'oops' Burmese x Chincilla litter!) but AFAIK the amount of colour can be so little as to be tipped, the same for Orientals. They both have very short coats so telling one from the other would be like trying to dance on the head of a pin.

MCs, NFCs & Siberians can be shaded as well.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

^Here Burmillas are under the 'shaded code' in Fifé. 
It's usually the face and paws where you can tell the difference if the coat is too difficult to determine which one the cat is.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok does anyone know of a link to fc as the seller is doubting this condition and is requesting i send a link.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Those kittens are £450 each  For a cross?? And you don't even know if the parents are what they say they are?

People asked why my prices were lower than that and come with neutering! I am blown away if people buy these at £450!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Ok does anyone know of a link to fc as the seller is doubting this condition and is requesting i send a link.


Here's one:- Prince - Cat Forums Australia


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Here's one:- Prince - Cat Forums Australia


Yes iv found plenty of discussions on forums but they want an actual medical link to it below is part of what i have been emailed by the seller..

'' I cant find 1 medical document on it only forums of breeds / cat owners talking about it , may be if you know of such a site you would be kind enough to share it with me ,if not it is unfair to lable animals with a desise that dose not officially exist .I cant tell these medical people who have been to university for years they don't know what their talking about without something medical to back me up can I ?
I know in horses the blue roan animal dose tend to loose colour over the years but that's just genes not a medical problem I have even seen a black born foal turn white over the years the same in dogs so as far as they are concerned its just coat colour genes .''


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Those kittens are £450 each  For a cross?? And you don't even know if the parents are what they say they are?
> 
> People asked why my prices were lower than that and come with neutering! I am blown away if people buy these at £450!


Oh i know if been told they just got a new boy and they thik he will make nice kittens with their blue girl so what colour should they expect ,so i sent them links to langfords and dr addies site.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh i know if been told they just got a new boy and they thik he will make nice kittens with their blue girl so what colour should they expect ,so i sent them links to langfords and dr addies site.


yippee!  poor cats


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> yippee!  poor cats


I know you cant talk sense to some people :nonod: will they get the blood grouping done?..the PKD? i guess not.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I know you cant talk sense to some people :nonod: will they get the blood grouping done?..the PKD? i guess not.


Nope they will carry on ..... Pass go and collect £450 .... No questions asked from buyers who believe the kitt is rare


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

tincan said:


> Nope they will carry on ..... Pass go and collect £450 .... No questions asked from buyers who believe the kitt is rare


In this case however the kittens may get their real coat colour back before they leave to their new homes. I wonder how well the buyers will react when a kitten they've reserved turns out to be regular black instead of "something fancier", sepcially after a price tag like that..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> In this case however the kittens may get their real coat colour back before they leave to their new homes. I wonder how well the buyers will react when a kitten they've reserved turns out to be regular black instead of "something fancier", sepcially after a price tag like that..


Well regarding this this is what i was told..

''kittens with this coloured coat are not the common find so they are a rare find that is a fact not a lye as long as they know that the coat possibly change over the years there is no lye there but equally I have found pictures of adult cats still with this fantastic coat just because you show breeders don't like it dosent mean other people love it what ever the reasons for it they are not ill in any way are going to have injections and be vet checked twice more , I really don't understand the problem''


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay.. So they're either simply idiots, or know what they are doing but pretending they don't so they can get away with it because they're going to tell the new owners that the coat may change.:rolleyes5: 
And 'lye'? I hope they're not using it on the cats...:001_tongue:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Okay.. So they're either simply idiots, or know what they are doing but pretending they don't so they can get away with it because they're going to tell the new owners that the coat may change.:rolleyes5:
> And 'lye'? I hope they're not using it on the cats...:001_tongue:


oh the vet thinks the colour is amazing 

I think the seller will stumble upon this forum soon.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ok does anyone know of a link to fc as the seller is doubting this condition and is requesting i send a link.


There's an article on showcatsonline.com you need to be a member to view but i could probably screen shot it for you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> There's an article on showcatsonline.com you need to be a member to view but i could probably screen shot it for you


if you could sc's would be much appreciated 

How do you actually do screen shots anyway?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Control and print screen button, then paste into Photoshop 

Will do it when I get home, at work now


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I would be very interested to see the pics of adult cats with that coat colour. 

My knowledge of cat genetics is not as up to speed as it once was, so if this is a newly discovered colour gene I would be genuinely grateful for an update. But I can confirm it has not been recorded as a colour gene previous to the last ten years.

However it is a well documented temporary condition in kittens and have bred one litter of this kind myself which grew up to be normal coloured cats.

Colour genetics in all small animals, including cats, has been an area I have extensive knowledge of and have followed for over 35 years, including writing articles for magazines, animal club and society journals, and as a contributor to books, websites and other publications. I have also advised animal breeders all over the world with regard to various new colour and pattern mutations and developed & bred new varieties myself.


(phrased in this way in case you wanted to quote it in an email to this advertiser - willing to give references and my name by PM if needed).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I would be very interested to see the pics of adult cats with that coat colour.
> 
> My knowledge of cat genetics is not as up to speed as it once was, so if this is a newly discovered colour gene I would be genuinely grateful for an update. But I can confirm it has not been recorded as a colour gene previous to the last ten years.
> 
> ...


Thankyou muchly for that.

They said they added pics off mum and dad to ad but i cant see them
not sure if they have anew ad up some where but iv not seen one.

I did say if they dont believe its fc why not keep one back to find out they said they were thinking about it as they were stunning kittens.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

> '' I know in horses the blue roan animal dose tend to loose colour over the years but that's just genes not a medical problem I have even seen a black born foal turn white over the years the same in dogs so as far as they are concerned its just coat colour genes .''


Only just read the above.

Roaning in horses is a well known and described gene which causes loss of colour in the pigment cells [melanocytes]. It is self-limiting however, and normally the extremities (head, legs etc) remain darker.

Greying in the horse is a separate gene from Roan, and is progressive, meaning that a foal born solid loses pigment throughout its life until it appears white (with black skin). This is the Progressive Greying gene.

Roan in dogs is not analogous to horses as the greying not only self-limits (stops at a certain age and doesn't continue to lighten) but affects different parts of the body and has more of a random patterning.

While roan and roan-type genes as well as progressive greying is found in many small animals including mice, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs and hamsters, a gene for roaning or progressive lightening of the coat has never been found nor recorded in the domestic cat.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just to tag on something extra, the only gene (in any animal) I can think of that resembles FC, is the silvering gene in rabbits which in its extreme form produces the Argente breed.

The adult Argente (they come in several colours) is a pale whitish silver with a coloured undercoat, seen when the fur is parted. If you google "Argente Bleu" or "Argente Champagne" in images, you'll see what I mean. 

But here is the rub - Argentes are born solid coloured and the silvering doesn't appear until the adult coat comes through. It's similar to progressive greying in the horse, in that by the time an Argente rabbit is 2 years old, the undercoat colour has usually paled as well, so pigment loss is continual.

Also very similar to Roan in fancy rats (aka Husky), although this gene is paired to white spotting in rats, but again born solid and the silvering comes in at about 6 weeks old and then continues, with many Roan rats resembling black-eyed whites (if a black-eyed base colour) or albino (if a red/pink eyed base colour) by a year or so of age.

PS: When the NFRS chose the name "Roan" for that variety I argued against it, as it is not a true Roan as in other species, but more allied to progressive greying or the silvering gene in Argente rabbits.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just to tag on something extra, the only gene (in any animal) I can think of that resembles FC, is the silvering gene in rabbits which in its extreme form produces the Argente breed.
> 
> The adult Argente (they come in several colours) is a pale whitish silver with a coloured undercoat, seen when the fur is parted. If you google "Argente Bleu" or "Argente Champagne" in images, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts always so much interesting stuff in them,thanx for that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like these who had the fevercoat kittens have another litter,there now calling the stud a tippy and not chin so must have noted some of he info they were last given,these kittens dont look nothing like brit kits to me.Ripping people off left,right and center
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/462771-spotted-tabby-bsh-last-girl-left-doncaster.html


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Emailed ... See if I get anything back ...


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Looks like these who had the fevercoat kittens have another litter,there now calling the stud a tippy and not chin so must have noted some of he info they were last given,these kittens dont look nothing like brit kits to me.Ripping people off left,right and center
> spotted tabby bsh LAST GIRL LEFT | Doncaster, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


Those kittens have white on them, how is that supposed to be possible if dam is blue spotted and sire is tipped/shaded?

I'd like to see what the fever coat kittens look like now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Those kittens have white on them, how is that supposed to be possible if dam is blue spotted and sire is tipped/shaded?
> 
> I'd like to see what the fever coat kittens look like now.


I must have over looked that but yeah your right,its the hay bales pic that drew me to the ad.I cant believe people will fall for this they are very mog like looking.

I hope whoever bought the 'silver backs lol' come back pretty peed off.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Not had a response yet. .. Surprise surprise lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Not had a response yet. .. Surprise surprise lol


Haha i take it you wernt a potential buyer then?!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Haha i take it you wernt a potential buyer then?!


I was I said all the right things honest lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Well if people are going to view kittens for £200 on a bale of hay, then sorry they are just asking for it, they cant think this is normal Unless they fancy breeding themselves and don't want to go to a genuine breeder who will ask questions :crying: poor bloody little things


----------

